# Taurus 4410 "The Judge"



## RetiredSwabbie (Mar 4, 2007)

Been looking for a few weeks and finally committed to getting the Taurus 6-1/2" Judge today for $429. After sale I got some .410 ammo and went to the range.

I shot .410 #6 shot at 25ft and 10ft. I was a little surprised at its report. Many moons since I fired a .410 shell. More BOOM than POP. Anyhow for the first few rounds at 25ft I wasn't sure I was hitting the target. I'd read that shell shot tended to drop to the right and down from the center. But once I finished firing the 1st wheel I could see that I was near center, just the spread of the 6-shot was peppering the entire center mass of the target.

After 10 shells at 25ft I came in to 10ft for 10 more. Much more impressive with 95% of pellets peppering within the silhouette. Even the shot cup was blowing a hole in the target.

Next time I'm trying #4 shot and 00/000 if I can find it. I'll eventually get some 45 Colt practice ammo, too. VERY pleased with this purchase and performance of the Judge. I know this gun is probably a novelty for most gun lovers but I like the many options and even though it isn't the most attractive it still turns heads at the range. Good enough for me and bad enough for the fool who tries to break in.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a article on a Gun Blast review of the Judge. You might find it interresting I did. http://gunblast.com/Taurus-Judge.htm


----------

